# How does Klonopin work?



## lily2000

I've been reading that some of you take Klonopin once a day at bedtime. Currently I am on Xanax, but I may be switched to Klonopin by my doctor, so I wonder how it works for you.Does the Klonopin prevent anxiety and panic attacks by taking a pill once a day? Or do you also take it as needed when you experience a panic attack? And how well does the Klonopin work for you? If you can compare its effects to the effects of Xanax, how do they differ?Thanks for taking the time to read and respond.


----------



## SHANNON S

Hi Lily, I take Klonopin. I used to take Xanax but was told by my doctor that he didn't want me to take it because of it being so addictive. I find that it works like xanax,it starts to work soon after taking it. I also take Buspar so I only take Klonopin as a break through. I take it when ever I really feel anxious. They don't differ to much in the way they work. As far as preventing the attacks I don't think they do. But I can say that after taking one at anytime during the day,you are pretty sure not to have an attack the rest of THAT day.Hope this helps.GOD BLESS  Shannon IBS-D


----------



## Cindy3535

Hi,I just started taking Klonapin 5 days ago and I have to say its wonderful and its longer acting than the Ativan and xanax and less addicting. It seems to last all day long I take it a few hours before bed and I'm not groggy in the morning and I feel calm all day long so far its been a wonder drug for me. If your doc lets you try it I would definitely recommend it. I took it about 6 months ago and weaned off it then I went back on 5 days ago. Its very less addicting and safer for me to take I think for my addictive personality. It also helps w/ the pain of IBS and the anxiety of always to have to go POTTY.Its a longer acting drug that is basically the only difference its still in the same family as xanax and ativan so only take what your doc gives you don't take more of the drug unless you discuss it w/ doc.hope this helpsQueen of Anxiety and IBS


----------



## lily2000

Thanks so much for the replies!







I'm seeing my doctor in a couple days, so I'll be able to talk to him about my concerns with my medication.By the way, Ms. Irritable, it's good to know I'm not the only one with anxiety about always needing to "potty." Some days I go more often than my 80-year old grandma.


----------



## Cindy3535

I know I hear you Lily,Yes do talk w/ your doctor about the klonapin you will get relief that is for sure. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## lily2000

Just thought I'd give an update. My doc put me on a small dose of Klonopin once a day, and it's working very well for me. I've been taking it for about 10 days now. I'm sleeping better, feeling less anxious in general, and so far I've had no panic attacks. Hooray!


----------



## Rowe2

Great news Lily..I have taken Klonopin for almost one year now. I was put on it to aid with sleep, as well as restless leg syndrome. I have had wonderful results with it. Hang in there!


----------



## Cindy3535

Great News Lily,Yes I find it really helps me and if I have a bad panic attack I actually took 2mgs in I day of Klonapin and it helped alot I had to fly on a plane and you all know the fear of that these days and I was just sick over it and thought I would be having the D on the plane in the small potty that they have on the plane you know you can hardly fit in the potty never mind try and go as your flying in mid air. Anyway that was an episode I don't care to repeat anytime soon had to go up north for a funeral w/ hubby. I find if I have the IBS D attack and I take the klonapin it helps ease my stomach pain more than the bentyl does. The bentyl doesn't seem to stop the pain like the klonapin. I'm on 1mg dose of klonapin I hope I won't have to increase because of the last week when I took 2 but I called my shrink and she said, I could take another that night and then once my feet were firmly planted on the ground the anxiety and the IBS D left me for a few days Thanks be to god for Klonapin and being on the ground. I don't like to be up in the clouds its nice to view them from below.IBS QUEEN


----------



## Guest

I don't take Klonopin, but I work with someone who does. He told me that he felt great on it for about the first 2 weeks, but that he then fell back into his usual state.As with any med, a thorough evaluation is needed to make sure the right med is being prescribed. Talk to your doc.I wish you well, Evie


----------



## Kerlix

I was prescribed Klonopin (1mg) 2x daily to help with the anxiety that my fairly severe IBS-D brought on. I was able to deal with for a while, but soon the stress of work and making the bills, keeping the g/f happy, etc. started to cause anxiety that grew and eventually seemed to be directly linked to my D attacks. About 2 years ago, my g/f and I flew to Florida from Chicago to visit her father. I am deathly afraid of flight and my girlfriend was on .5mg of Knonopin for an anxiety issue she's had for a long time. Finally she insisted that I allow her to give me 1 pill before the flight because I was going down the road to full blown panic attack as the plan was taxing to the runway. Shaking, barely speaking and when I did, it was just short bursts of almost anger towards her, that I felt really bad about. It was the anxiety and the fear of having a flare up a apocalyptic proportions during the flight. I ended up taking 1mg total before take off and it seemed to take the edge off. Before we even reach our cruise altitude, I'm feeling much better. I had never taken it before and by the time we were descending all my fears were gone, and my stomach was as rock. Not in a bad, constipation type of way. It was just perfectly calm. Turbulence no longer bothered me. I found it quite excited actually. Of course, after a meal of unlimited crab legs after we landed and I was ready to PASS OUT. I must've slept for 4 hours. I also noticed that for a day or two after that, I had absolutely no stomach issues. No cramps, pain, no D. On the 3rd day, it started to come back and I was back in the Pepto (which I heard actually can erode your stomach over time if taken consistently, but it was the only route for me that seems to calm the stomach and stop the D. I'm still on taking the Pepto on occasion, but no too much. Unless it gets really bad. I was suggested taking Imodium, but I noticed that while it did completely stop the D, the effects lasted too long. I would go 2 days (sometimes more) without a BM. I figured that the OTC meds weren't a good solution and I had to speak with a doctor. The research I came across a few months earlier proved to be true when both my Primary Care Physician and my Gastroenterologist told me that the stress from work and worrying about bills and rent had a direct impact on the severity of my IBS-D. Once I started taking it, the results were amazing. It seemed to call the cramps and even (greatly improved) my BM's. I've been on it for about 6 months now and I can definitely tell that it had helped tremendously. Of course, there will always be bad days here and there, and when that happens, I simply just take a 3rd Klonopin and it calms the symptoms dramatically. Unfortunately, my bosses did not agree and decided the my health was impeding me from accomplishing the job up to their standards, even though I provided all doctors notes and even a letter from my specialist explaining my position. If they read it, they either considered it a forged note and, after receiving a massive packet from my employee file, I realized those notes were never in there. It appeared as if my Operations Manager merely threw them away and they never made it to my employee file. The morning attacks, attacks at work ( as well as my Operations Manager telling other people in the office (some of my best friends from high school (foolish mistake) (graduated 2005)), that he did not believe I was sick and I was fabricating all of it. At one point he even admitted that to me face to face. After writing a letter of concern and complaint to the company VP discussing the situation, which I thought was highly unprofessional, I had a meeting. Where they fired me. It was sick and twisted, as I believe I was completely blown off, even after providing all doctors notes and letters written from doctors that I had seen. It later came out that he believed I was forging the doctor's notes. Nothing I could say changed their mind. So here comes unemployment. I only hope I get it after explaining in a phone interview (mandatory after being fired) to the gentleman asking the questions. He told me he was confident that I would receive it. But he still had the VP that fired me to interview after me, which undoubtedly fought the prospect of me receiving Unemployment. I'm expecting judgment within the next 7 to 10 days. Without, my girlfriend and I will not survive on her income alone. And in this economy, people have told me they are hesitant to hire new employees as they fear that if the economy does not improve, that can't afford to take on a new-hire. It's been very discouraging. Long story short, the problems that I experienced with IBS-D caused my arrival times to be erratic, even though I made sure to work 40 hrs/week. They claimed it was too much to handle and out the door I went. Obviously not the best for my anxiety, which sent the IBS into overdrive for a week or two. But I am doing better now. In a way, I'm happy to be gone, as being called "Shithead" and "dumbass" for entire 8 hour days/5 days a week from the operations manager only infuriated me. He was less that a year older that me (I'm 24)and was very verbally abusive to me almost my entire career there. I knew right away that he didn't like me, but I needed the income and was able to put up with his remarks for about a year. Which is when I sent the letter to the VP. 2 days later, I was jumped and suffered a fairly severe concussion after being hit with a 2X4 and beaten for about 10 min by two men (never caught...oh the Chicago Police....how reliable). I was advised to take that Thursday and Friday off (Friday being the day I was supposed to have the meeting.) When I returned Monday, I worked a full 8 hours, then brought into the office and my employment was terminated. The guy performing the interview seemed to be quite shocked and told me that I "should have no problem receiving Unemployment" but he still had the VP to talk to after me. I don't know how much they skewed it in an attempt to rebut everything I said. Only time will tell. Hopefully, in a week, I'll have the answer. I'm sorry for making this so long. The Klonopin is very similar to Xanax, except that while Xanax acted quickly, it had a short half life. So I was prescribed Klonopin, which works a little slower, but lasts longer. Instead of 3 or 4 pills a day, I could take 2 and have the same advantages.I'm not familiar with the drugs interactions among other drugs, including alcohol, but I know it can be dangerous until you talk to a physician and get a proper answer. I made that mistake once and after only a few drinks I was a total wreck and ended up vomiting and barely remembering the next day. Obviously a very bad choice, but I was new to the drug and uneducated in it's effects. Won't be making that mistake anytime soon. Bottom line DONT MIX IT WAS ALCOHOL OR ANY OTHER DRUGS NOT DEEMED SAFE BY PHYSICIANS. Both drugs are downers and it's a dangerous combo. It can be fatal. So yes, Klonopin can help suffers of anxiety and IBS, as long as IT IS TAKEN AS DIRECTED. Crossing that line can have bad side effects and lead down dark paths. But stick with rules and everything should be okay. However, everyone is different and what works for one person, may not work for another. It's just a trail and error with doctors until you find the right medication or safe combos of medications to help.I know this was a little off the topic, but this was my experience and my story of how I found that it helped me. A lot. I don't know the specifics on how it works, but I do know that it helped me.Good luck in everything you do and come across. I hope you can find whatever relief you are looking for.But this was about how Klonopin worked, and like I stated, I found it to help immensely.


----------



## deepbreaths

I have just started Klonopin. My doctor prescribed it because lately I have been feeling like it is all just an anxiety problem... I make sure to eat very belly friendly foods before work and during work, yet I always have an attack. I have to be in quiet meetings during the say and I just loose my mind thinking about having to get up to go to the bathroom or my stomach making noises. So the Klonopin worked great for me last week, but I do not want to be dependent on ANY pills. I want to chill out on my own, but I really am having trouble doing this.Anyone figure out their a$$ anxiety without meds?


----------

